# Raw Goat Milk in San Antonio TX



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I have a friend and former customer that just moved to San Antonio Texas. She has a young family and children who desperately need RAW goat milk. The closest dairy she can find is over an hour away. 

Any DGI members who sell goat milk, or know of anyone that sells goat milk in the San Antonio area?

Thanks in advance!


----------

